# Any artsy folks want to draw my next Halloween tattoo?



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

I conjured this up for you...... flames coming from the bottom of the apple with a green gooze under the carmel with the spider hanging from a web from the knobby stick. Bear with me on the drawing i am used to the old photobucket editing program and was learning as I drew lol.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

This is funny. I'm actually drawing my own tattoo right now. I don't know when I'll get it, but at least I've started drawing it.










The idea is to have one pumpkin for each of my girls. Each one has a distinct face, and their initial(s) carved on the side.

Here's a pic I found online that shows the style and color I'm going for (eventually).


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

A skull face in the oozing caramel would be cool.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Blackfog, you got the stick perfect! 

TK, I love what you've done! That'll look awesome. 

HauntedDiva, I have a skull on my cupcake so I think I want to keep the apple different. We'll see though...


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey Halloween Princess!!! my friend and Tattoo artist does Alot of Halloween tattoo's, you should get a hold of her she does great work at a affordable price. Here is her site www.ratatattattoo.com She is located in Lake Stevens,Let her know Quinn sent ya 

Here is my half sleeve she did and she is currently working on my other arm.


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

and her Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ratatat-Tattoo/136663226416058


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks blood! I didn't realize you were local. I have not yet found an artist I feel loyal too yet so I'm always looking. Sadly my work has that website blocked so I'll check it out when I get home.


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thats a great idea and design TK!


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

Halloween Princess said:


> Thanks blood! I didn't realize you were local. I have not yet found an artist I feel loyal too yet so I'm always looking. Sadly my work has that website blocked so I'll check it out when I get home.


Im loyal to my artist she is very good at what she does and stands by her work. Like if you need a touch up down the road she will do it, she calls her tatts she does her babies and will call up and check on you too see how your doing. Unlike most shops she charges by the size, not the hourly charges all these shops do around here. 

Yup im close bye!!! =]


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

Maybe way off base with what you want. I made the caramel sorta like wax on a candle. I dunno. Just an idea.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I love what you did with the caramel Terri. Makes the whole thing look like a witch's cauldron. I think the thing is, I don't 100% know what I want so I'm enjoying seeing what ideas people have.


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

I kinda like the idea of a skully face on the apple. Made me think of the apple from Snow White. A poison caramel apple...complete with black widow, witches smokey spell.  Just a rough idea...would look pretty cool, new school style, with under lighting in neon green....and light smoke around in maybe purple?


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Love!!!!!!


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

^^^^^^love!!!!!!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

AtelierMotives, I like the skull idea. But I think I have to be considerate of where I work (a veterans nursing home) and go less creepy. Many are already offended that I even have tattoos & one man used the word immoral in reference to the Ariel half sleeve I have. But LOVE the crispness of the web & the black widow.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Halloween Princess said:


> AtelierMotives, I like the skull idea. But I think I have to be considerate of where I work (a veterans nursing home) and go less creepy. Many are already offended that I even have tattoos & one man used the word immoral in reference to the Ariel half sleeve I have. But LOVE the crispness of the web & the black widow.


I hate that attitude toward tattoos. I had a boss who thinks tattoos are about self-mutilation If I was interested in mutilating myself, I would've found a much cheaper way of doing so than getting a tattoo.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I'll let a 90 year old man feel how he wants about tattoos  I got this yesterday. I will be starting a tattoo thread so everyone can share in one place.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ah, was going to post a caramel apple pic, but I just saw you got one and that a new thread was started. Never mind, lol. Nice ideas from everyone, though!


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

Um....what are you wanting done? That IS what I do for a living


----------

